# [VZW] AOSP & Data Drops



## Amphibliam (Sep 14, 2011)

Are there any AOSP ROMs that do not have data drops? I have been staying on TW because I rely on my phone for navigation and stuff too much to have data fail randomly.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Amphibliam said:


> Are there any AOSP ROMs that do not have data drops? I have been staying on TW because I rely on my phone for navigation and stuff too much to have data fail randomly.


AOSP ROMs based on android 4.1 are in great shape regarding data. Hilbe's 11/27 aokp nightly is what I'm running right now and its fine. Data drops ceased to be an issue back in September when they designed a new aosp ril for our phones.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## goblue13579 (Jul 10, 2012)

I second that ^ for CM10's final nightly and many before that. Haven't tried 10.1 yet.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been running Baked BlackBean, for quite some time, and haven't had one data drop.


----------



## jefflikesbagels (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting, because I still get plenty of data drops, no matter what AOSP rom I'm on. It usually only happens when I've got 1 bar of 3G, but I've seen it happen with 4 bars of 4G as well. Kinda sucks because I like AOSP so much better.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

A major factor in data is your area. I was on the beach today and my data was dropping like crazy. But overall I experience almost no drops on the latest aokp 4.1 nightly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

My gf has experienced data drops while on wifi and the newest 4.2.1 build of AOKP on her S3, Usually just turning on and off the wifi fixes it, but it's kind of annoying.


----------



## OneFast3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have been having trouble with going from tower to tower on mine with AOKP. It will drop everything for about 1 minute just about every tower switch for me. Think I'm going to try beans tw based and see if same thing happens for me. I also had a few drops when in the low signal range that I had to turn it on and off to get it working again.


----------

